# Snowbodyboard Airdoard



## nobss (12. November 2016)

Hallo Community

Ich hoffe mal es gibt einen fetten Winter mit ganz viel Schnee in den Bergen damit ich mit meinem Airboard/Snowbodyboard die Pisten Runterflitzen und im Tiefschnee fahren kann

Sonst noch einer aus der Gemeinde mit einem Luftschlitten unterwegs?






Auf einer Speed Abfahrtsstrecke wurden damit schon über 140Km/h erreicht 

Anbei noch ein Video "The first Airboard Team Attack (ATA) Race"





Und noch eins vom Kollegen





Auch ein Sehr schönes Video wo man ein wenig das Feeling/Speed/Fun erahnen kann




Viel Spass, beste Gruss & ein schönes Weekend


----------



## akeem (16. November 2016)

Und wie kontrolliert man so ein Ding, wenn dann doch auch mal andere Wintersportler auf der Piste sind? Ich stell' es mit äußerst schwer vor auf der Piste schnell auszuweichen oder zum stehen zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobss (16. November 2016)

akeem schrieb:


> Und wie kontrolliert man so ein Ding, wenn dann doch auch mal andere Wintersportler auf der Piste sind? Ich stell' es mit äußerst schwer vor auf der Piste schnell auszuweichen oder zum stehen zu kommen...



Hallo, das klappt Wunderbar durch Gewichtsverlagerung und durch Einsatz der Schuhspitzen (Die Schuhe müssen schon was aushalten, ich fahr mit Snowboardschuhe). Unterm Board ist auch ein Profil vorhanden. Wenn ne Vollbremsung nötig ist muss das Board um 90 Grad gedreht werden, wie beim Ski und Snowbaord (Bodyboard brauch natürlich schon paar mehr Meter bis zum Stand da die harte Kante fehlt).
Das mit dem plötzlich Ausweichen geht auch. Es gab mal eine Situation am Rinerhorn in Davos
"Wir 8 oder 9 Snowbodyborder, ziel war wer ist als 1. im Ziel  Unfaire mittel wahren erlaubt und erwünscht  So haben wir uns dann auf Los die Piste runtergestürzt und wer bremst verliert ja bekanntlich  Mit einem Affenzahn die Piste runter, hinter einer leichten links Kurve kam eine 120 Grad Kurve (erst spät einsehbar) da steht ein kleines Meitli mit Ihrem Schlitten genau in der Kurvenmitte der Piste  haben wir alle Sauber links und rechts umfahren und die kleine hat nicht einen Kratzer abbekommen.

Hier mal die Unterseite vom Snowbodyboard




Leider ist die Skipiste in der Regel Tabu für die Bodyboarder, aber gehen würde es schon wenn die nötige Fahrpraxis vorhanden ist.
In der Regel dürfen wir damit auf die Schlittelpiesten, es gibt auch Strecken nur für Snowbodyboards (Stoos). Mittlerweile gibt's auch ein Skigebiet wo Mischbetrieb (Ski,Snowboard,Airboard), da dürfen wir die Ski und Snowboarder aber nicht überholen.
Seit letztes Jahr dürfen wir auf den Pischa in Davos, eine Absolute Freeridezone. Das ist natürlich nochmal ein ganz anderes Feeling.
Es gibt auch verschiedene Snowbodyboards.

Anbei ein Video in der Freeridezone  i love this shit





Aber die Sache ist auch nicht ganz ungefährlich, bin schon heftig Abgeschmiert  aber no Risk no FUN 

In diesem Sinne, SAFTEY FIRST


----------



## akeem (16. November 2016)

Alles klar. Jetzt weiß, ich auch wieder wo ich die Boards mal gesehen habe (allerdings nur im Verleih). Das war als wir noch regelmäßig in Klosters waren...
Pischa hat ja aber nur eine Gondel und mehrere Schlepper. Kommt man mit dem Board einen Schlepper hoch, oder fahrt ihr immer ganz runter ins "Tal".


----------



## nobss (16. November 2016)

akeem schrieb:


> Alles klar. Jetzt weiß, ich auch wieder wo ich die Boards mal gesehen habe (allerdings nur im Verleih). Das war als wir noch regelmäßig in Klosters waren...
> Pischa hat ja aber nur eine Gondel und mehrere Schlepper. Kommt man mit dem Board einen Schlepper hoch, oder fahrt ihr immer ganz runter ins "Tal".



Gehen tut es schon mit Schlepplift. Der Pischa wurde zur Freeridezone für Ski, Snowboard, Airboard gemacht (kein Pistendienst). Die Gondel bringt ein hoch, aber die Schlepplifte sind glaub nicht mehr alle im Betrieb. Ich war leider noch nicht auf em Pischa, aber diese Saison muss ich da unbedingt mehrmals hin.


----------



## nobss (31. Januar 2017)

Yeahhhhh  Top Freeride Zone für Wintersportler  war am WE zum erstem mal Airboarden auf em Pischa, nur Wanderwege werden präpariert.






Absoluter Hammer zum Freeriden, zur Info nur die Gondelbahn ist in Betrieb.
Ein Fat Bike Verleih gibt's an der Talstation auch


----------

